# I'm tired of winter! Enough already!



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2014)

This winter just seems to drag on over most of the country this year. It contines to be cold, but at least it gets barely above freezing now and again. The last few days we have had small snowfalls which haven't been bad, but still it covers everything in snow again. We are down to about a foot of snow on the ground, but that is half ice. Now we have the ?pleasure? of another major storm headed to the northeast. Here at home we are in the bullseye for 12-18 inches of the white stuff. Enough already. UNCLE 


May winter soon


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

I have declared that I refuse to shovel or snow blow any snow we get on Wed/Thurs.

I am done. It is march.
I have pulled my golf clubs out and my shorts are out of storage.
I have made it an entire winter without wearing a winter coat.
I refused to acknowledge winter during the winter months, I certainly will not do so in March!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

Having my niece over for dinner on Saturday. I asked her what she would like, and she said burgers (meaning a cookout). 

My deck is completely snow covered and the deck furniture is all "snowed in". Man, a cookout sounds nice, but winter has not quite left us behind yet.

Gonna try and do an "Indoor cookout".


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Having my niece over for dinner on Saturday. I asked her what she would like, and she said burgers (meaning a cookout).
> 
> My deck is completely snow covered and the deck furniture is all "snowed in". Man, a cookout sounds nice, but winter has not quite left us behind yet.
> 
> Gonna try and do an "Indoor cookout".



I still use my grill, atleast once a week. I trek out on my deck, through the snow and grill.
I mean how else are you expected to cook a steak!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

Elmer said:


> I still use my grill, atleast once a week. I trek out on my deck, through the snow and grill.
> I mean how else are you expected to cook a steak!


 
I know that a good steak almost demands to be cooked on the grill, but just try this once...

Pan sear the steak in 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 butter. Sear each side for 2 minutes (spooning the oil/butter over the steak) and finish in a 400 degree oven (15 to 30 minutes depending on size and how you like your steak done). Remove steak and let rest for 5 or 10 minutes (depending on thickness). 

So why should you try this?? Here is why. It is the brown bits that are in the pan after you cook the steak. I add some shallots, mushrooms, and a splash of red wine. Let this cook down in a screaming hot pan to reduce. Serve this over the steak. I think you will be amazed at the flavor!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I know that a good steak almost demands to be cooked on the grill, but just try this once...
> 
> Pan sear the steak in 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 butter. Sear each side for 2 minutes (spooning the oil/butter over the steak) and finish in a 400 degree oven (15 to 30 minutes depending on size and how you like your steak done). Remove steak and let rest for 5 or 10 minutes (depending on thickness).
> 
> So why should you try this?? Here is why. It is the brown bits that are in the pan after you cook the steak. I add some shallots, mushrooms, and a splash of red wine. Let this cook down in a screaming hot pan to reduce. Serve this over the steak. I think you will be amazed at the flavor!


 
And be sure to serve it with a nice steaming cup of John Tea........ Sorry John I simply could not resist the temptation.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

grapeman said:


> And be sure to serve it with a nice steaming cup of John Tea........ Sorry John I simply could not resist the temptation.


 

Well it beats a nice cold glass of John Pee ... 

_What, too similar to Welch's???  _


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 11, 2014)

*That's it!* 

Who wants to pitch in with me to send JohnT a massive shipment of juice from the Welches warehouse? 

I'll throw in a packet of yeast to get him going. ::::


----------



## cintipam (Mar 11, 2014)

Couldn't stand it. Grilled anyway.

Pam in cinti


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> *That's it!*
> 
> Who wants to pitch in with me to send JohnT a massive shipment of juice from the Welches warehouse?
> 
> I'll throw in a packet of yeast to get him going. ::::


 

Ok, Perhaps I carried that one a bit too far....


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Couldn't stand it. Grilled anyway.
> 
> Pam in cinti


 
You sure there is a grill in there somewhere?


----------



## 3274mike (Mar 11, 2014)

it was 50 on Monday felt great snow and ice was melting and calling for snow tonight and tomorrow like almost 10 inches love Michigan weather


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2014)

3274mike said:


> it was 50 on Monday felt great snow and ice was melting and calling for snow tonight and tomorrow like almost 10 inches love Michigan weather


 
Take the warm weather when you can!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2014)

What a surprise here today. It was supposed to be a high of 35 and it is 50 outside right now- of course there is that foot and a half to 2 feet of snow expected tomorrow................


----------



## cintipam (Mar 11, 2014)

The grill is that round pot bellied looking thing. We cook over wood.

So today it was 60 and I was able to get a bunch of pruning done on my fruit trees. What a difference a week makes. Course tomorrow it will be sleet and same old same old.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 12, 2014)

Sleeting for the past 2 hrs here, they are talking about an inch or more of ice/sleet, followed by 4-6 inches of snow....wonderful..


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 12, 2014)

No spring in air! Braveheart on TV what else is new. First day of spring to be March 21st hopefully! No clues whatsoever!


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

Every thing is blooming here now, the doves have paired off, the snow geese have left, we have the first red algae bloom of the season, and seaweed starting to show up, water temps at 60.
Its time to start fishing for some speckled trout.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 13, 2014)

James,
I'll make you a deal...you send us some sunshine, I'll send you some ice to cool your drinks!
Sounds fair enough to me...LOL!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

It certainly could have been worse here at home. Snowfall totals are all over the place in the area. Right here we only got about 10 inches, although it is hard to measure because of the blizzard conditions last evening. I'm fairly protected at home so I don't have the big drifts, but outlying agricultural fields got pretty drifted. Other areas within 40 miles got over 2 feet of snow. I left plowing until this AM when the winds died down to about 10-15 mph. The only problem with that is the temperature was hovering at 0F. Ibglowin I need you up here to stick a fork in it and declare winter over! ROFLMAO over the thought of that!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

It's been so cold here this winter and we've just discovered that the mice have stripped the bark off and chewed the trunks of my young trees! They destroyed a few and completely stripped the bark off of some my apple trees that I have been painstakingly growing. Grrrrrr! This is war! There is going to be a lot of carnage around here! 

We wrapped the trunks with duct tape but not sure if they will survive. The snow was so deep that the mice were able to chew up to high levels by tunneling through the snow. 


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

If the bark has been chewed all around, they will not live for a year before dying. If there is a strip of bark left, there is a chance they will live. Replacement is the best choice. Next time, put trunk protectors on them which wraps around yet will expand as the tree grows. I feel your pain. I had a nursery of 500 custom grafted apple trees growing almost 20 years ago. We had an ice storm of historic proportions and it led to the mice and squirrels looking for food. The ice layer made a nice road for those rodents and they girdled virtually every tree I had growing. The problem was that the layer of ice was below the graft union, so even though a few of them grew, they all were the rootstock.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks the response Grapeman... I am devastated! I've been growing these trees for 8 years now! I never had 1 problem until this year but as your story also proves, never take a chance on not using trunk protectors. I think they stripped a total of 18" of bark off the apple trees! I'm heartbroken. Kicking myself now. 


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

i feel for you, your trees, and you have to strip naked, wear a funny hat, dance in the moonlight...then winter will leave...


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks James I better break out the DB then lol


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

James do you know this from experience?????? LOL I don't think I will try to imagine that! (Of you that is, Carolyn might be another matter altogethter)


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Well you think it's bad advice? Maybe I shouldn't trust James? If there is a rain dance why can't there be a spring dance? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh no, I think it is probably true. When you perform that dance make a phone video of it and play it here as proof to see it works!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly! If really did work I would probably do it! But it's dang cold out there again! Could I at least keep my boots on?? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's like water witching - the better the direct foot contact the stronger the pull on the witching stick.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Ya right bare feet on glare ice! That's like fire walking! I'm not into that sh*t!


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

lol, ahhh come on,,,you getting cabin fever with all that cold...you got to do something.....


----------



## cintipam (Mar 13, 2014)

I have not tried this but the best grafting books I have talk about bridging grafts. Basically grafting a strip of bark that meets both the top bark zone and the bottom bark zone. Usually several are done around the circumference of the tree. Duct tape won't help at all, in fact you'd have to remove it rather carefully in order to do the bridge graft. Like I said, never tried this, but it seems to be standard practice in orchards.

HTH

Pam in cinti


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

I almost posted about the bridging graft, but didn't because I have found in experience it leads to a very weak tree, especially on a young one. It does work and I have done it a few times, but the trees end up rotting off and breaking. Maybe several around it would be enough to provide a more stable union. I agree, duct tape is a very poor choice. You have lost the cambium of the tree which forms the xylem and phloem which transports water and nutrients- it won't simply dry out because the "skin" is gone. 

Why don't you get us a picture so we can jusge the damage and size of the trees.

For a better explanation see the link: http://www.appleman.ca/korchard/grfting3.htm


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes I understand how the tree works... I'll get a photo of one of them later today and post it. I used the duct tape to protect it from the freezing drying winds here. Was planning to take it off as soon as the weather warms up? I'll have to do more reading on the bridge grafting. It's too cold to do it right now though.


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I see it has sections on grafting... Not sure this is going to work out because it's freaking cold out there and I won't be able to graft it right away.


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

seriously, are you telling me that the mice and rats will eat tree bark if they cant find food in the snow and ice....
that is just crazy to me.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Well they chewed on the WRONG trees - I'm telling you! Don't mess with the Zohan!! Lol there will be hell to pay! I recently discovered that a weasel moved in... Originally I was going to have him humanely removed, but he's got a second chance, apparently they are voracious rodent predators. He can stay the summer if he helps me out at all!




Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe that's why he moved in, in the first place! I'm thinking I'm overrun with these nasty rodents!! It's a never ending battle - they're like cockroaches!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

We put Saran Wrap around the trunks first and then the duct tape... If have to take this off to show the damage!


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Well don't bother to take it off then to show it. What diameter are the trees right now?

James of course they chew on bark, they are rodents and are suited to that. Their teeth keep growing like a beaver and they chew it to help wear them down, otherwise they can curl around and impale their skulls. Besides that they can digest the softer part of the bark.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...bvb4WrDEsGIPCiWpOhldoLJA&ust=1394815566457992


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

That's sad Grapeman! Is that tree still living? I'm going out now to check the diameter and take a pic to post BRB!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh and I think James was joking lol just being his cheeky self!


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

no...i have never heard of mice eating tree bark....guess its because there is so much food found in the south..they dont have too....
no snow, so there is no reason for them to eat bark here....
i have seen them eat many things, but not tree bark.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

See the following explanation James

*Dental Formula*

The dental formula is a simple method of describing how many teeth an animal has on both the top and bottom portion of the jaw. The first number indicates the teeth on one half of the top jaw, while the second number indicates the teeth on one half of the bottom jaw. Rats and mice have the same dental formula: incisors 1/1, canine 0/0, premolars 0/1 and molars 3/3. Since the numbers are for only one side of the mouth, they should be doubled to determine the total number of teeth. This means that mice and rats have a total of 18 teeth, including four incisors at the front of the mouth, two premolars midway back on the bottom jaw and six molars at the back of the mouth.


*Growing Incisors*

The incisors, or long front teeth, in rats have open roots, which means they continue to grow throughout the animal's life. A rat or mouse must gnaw or chew enough to wear down the incisors and keep them from becoming overgrown. Both animals can have serious problems if the incisors get too long. Crooked or misaligned teeth are often the cause of overgrown incisors, but a lack of proper chewing materials can also be to blame.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Really James?? Yes when there is nothing else to eat and like Grapeman says to wear their teeth down they will chew on just about anything! Thanks for the lessons on rat dental stuff Grapeman! Horses too grow their teeth their whole lives so we have to get the dentist I to float them...

Ok Here's one of my apple trees, this is a 5 in 1 tree that I have been growing for 8 years... In the pic the trunk looks smaller than it really is, I measured it to be 8 inches in diameter at the base. GRRR!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

oops sorry the circumference is 8 inches lol... so it's at most just shy of 4 inches? I think?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

yea, i know how rodents,rats,mice,squirrels rabbits have to eat something for there teeth, but here there is every kind of nut,fruits,seeds,bones,etc...and they have free reign at all the garbage on the streets. here and there is plenty because of the nasty tourist.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Like I said normally I never had a problem... but when things get severe, like this was our coldest winter on record for the past 20 years - the mice get desperate and with so much snow and ice underneath the snow, they start looking for things that are above ground to eat I guess. Looks like I'll be buying apple trees along with my cherry trees this spring!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

wicked white weasel.....he has my vote....


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> wicked white weasel.....he has my vote....



Mine too! I know he's been hunting, he goes underneath my outbuildings where I know mice burrow... however, I may be taking a gamble with allowing him to live here. I don't think he'll ever run out of rodents to eat, but I do own a lot of chickens and they do go after chickens as well. They like to kill for fun too, not just for hunger! Truly a wicked animal!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

here he attacks the camera man: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfqzRIr7AUQ

and this is what they do in the chicken coop: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAmwg2aIv-c


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice blue sky. With a circumference of 8 inches the trunk is 2.55 inches (8/3.14). You can try to make a few bridging grafts to see if it will take, but I would buy some more trees so if the older ones die, you have a start on replacing them. Good luck with the mouse extermination!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Grapeman... I'm not gonna hold my breath that this will work... so I'm definitely buying more trees it's costly getting them big enough that they are already bearing fruit... argh I hate rodents!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2014)

Our beautiful spring weather continues here. Temperature of -6F here again this AM to go along with the nice 24-30 inches of snow on the ground. It may get to the 30's today and tomorrow! WoooHooo! At least the ski centers are happy!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 14, 2014)

Still waiting! We had a snowstorm the other day and then it got frigid again. Today is supposed to get up to 3 with lots of freezing rain - fun! But all next week things are looking more docile! Temps just above freezing and warmer for the overnight forecasts... One thing's for sure the days are longer!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 23, 2014)

Ugh! Days are getting longer. Sun warmer. First day of spring came and went. Got 15 cms of snow over the weekend! My weasel has been busy though and the chipmunks are out. I guess he'll be snacking on them too... I may have to intervene. Time will tell.


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 23, 2014)

*16" of new Spring!*

Yeah- winter is dragging out way too long up here in the White Mountains. Might be pruning with snowshoes.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 23, 2014)

That's pretty! It always looks so pretty and it is nice for awhile.... Awhile!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2014)

My nephew posted these pictures. The one is showing 8 foot banks of snow on the roadside. The other is his driveway. I don't think it is quite spring on Tug Hill in NY yet.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks just like a typical cdn winter lol. My kids (me too when I was a kid) made long tunnels and forts in those huge banks like that!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2014)

My mom just sent me this.......


*Wiarton Willie, the King of the Groundhogs was found **dead from an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound **after predicting an early spring.*




*




*


*LYING LITTLE BA$TARD!*


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 25, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Looks just like a typical cdn winter lol. My kids (me too when I was a kid) made long tunnels and forts in those huge banks like that!



Us too! Lol, and we get to do it again now that I have my own kids 

When they were telling us the weather this morning, the words "-36 (Celsius) with the windchill" came out. I wanted to reach through the speaker and choke the announcer.


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 25, 2014)

*Last week's data*

[email protected]
2014-03-18...28......-3...........-3..........0.00......0.0.......25
2014-03-19...36......-3............8..........0.00......0.0.......25
2014-03-20...37.......8...........27.........1.44......14.0......38
2014-03-21...46......27..........30..........T..........T..........34
2014-03-22...36......12..........15..........T..........T..........33
2014-03-23...35......15..........27.........0.05.......0.9.......33
2014-03-24...33......-6..........-5...........T...........T.........32


----------



## Elmer (Mar 25, 2014)

We are in the 30's today,
but forecast-ed this weekend to be in the 50's.

Which is good, because I start golfing in 3 weeks, regardless of the weather!
And it is tough to find a tiny white ball in a snow bank!


----------



## GreginND (Mar 25, 2014)

6 degrees this morning. YES! PLUS SIX! Spring is here!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 25, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Us too! Lol, and we get to do it again now that I have my own kids
> 
> 
> 
> When they were telling us the weather this morning, the words "-36 (Celsius) with the windchill" came out. I wanted to reach through the speaker and choke the announcer.




I feel for you Ray! Spring for us is like a long and tormenting tease. They say we should get to plus 5 Celsius by Friday... I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2014)

Expecting another 5-8 inches of the white crap overnight and tomorrow morning. Yuck enough already. Snow, snow, go away and don't comeback until some next winters day!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 29, 2014)

Nasty!! Right now we're getting a break but we always get some snow still through April - yuck!! No more! I'm eager for it to all melt away so I can really see the damage the rodents caused to my trees!!


----------



## RegionRat (Apr 2, 2014)

http://neighborshame.com/fargo-man-arrested-clearing-snow-flamethrower/sthash.JJuhRY36.gbpl

RR


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

Things are looking up! Even tho we had snow yesterday, all the killdeers are back and the nasty grackles, blackbirds and saw my first robin a few mins ago!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2014)

The snow is thawing and making a real mess. AH Progress!!


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 6, 2014)

Are you going to be out there with your #8 Felco's and hip boots Rich?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2014)

I want it to go down a bit more, but it is getting close. Then I can prune for a while until the ground begins to thaw and will need to take a break for a few days to dry up.


----------



## REDRUM (Apr 7, 2014)

lol, I'm done with summer for now, looking forward to some cold, rainy days... red wine weather..!


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 7, 2014)

Spring has sprung here. Cherry blossoms ,daffodils and tulips are all in bloom


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2014)

Daffodils in full force. Lawn getting greener by the minute. It's raining today, but I'll probably mow for the first time tomorrow. It's been a long winter - I usually do my first mow around St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 7, 2014)

Not quite for us. It was 34 degrees this morning. I keep hearing (in my head) that movie voice-over guy...


_" in a world where seasons change, no one expects to experience .. _
_The Winter that wouldn't die!" _


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 12, 2014)

We're getting a high of 22 Monday!! And snow Tuesday!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 12, 2014)

Almost 80 (26C) here today!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice!  my bad news is that the rodents destroyed all my plants both edible and ornamental... They wreaked the same havoc all over my 50 acres!! Freakin dog gone it! I'm outnumbered badly there must be thousands of holes and tunnels just in the areas we have walked! Maybe I better get my weasel a girlfriend or two!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 12, 2014)

They left my elderberries alone - maybe they are poisonous the bark?


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 12, 2014)

Got snow today  but the stuff in the backyard went from 5' high to 2' high this week! Woot!


----------



## byathread (Apr 13, 2014)

80F yesterday, 6" of snow tomorrow. When it comes to Colorado, you really do get "three seasons in a day" sometimes.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 13, 2014)

I used to live in Colorado. I miss it so much.
I lived on the front range. I don't care what anyone says, that's the best of both worlds.
If it snows, it's rarely over 5 or 6 inches and it's always melted in 3 or 4 days.
But I could drive a half hour west and get all the snow I wanted. 

I am ready for winter to be gone.
It's hit 90 degrees the last two days here.
I need to get the plants out of my kitchen! The low on monday night is supposed to hit 34, possibly will be adjusted down to 31. So it looks like I'll have to wait another week before truly getting the garden in.


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 13, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> I used to live in Colorado. I miss it so much.
> I lived on the front range. I don't care what anyone says, that's the best of both worlds.
> If it snows, it's rarely over 5 or 6 inches and it's always melted in 3 or 4 days.
> But I could drive a half hour west and get all the snow I wanted.
> ...



I'm with you. I've lived near Morrison for 35 years and love it. I the 70s the last few days and 4-6 inches is an snow today. Be gone by Tuesday. Can have a snowball fight in shorts and a t-shirt. Tis a privilege to live in Colorado.


----------



## 3274mike (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful here in Michigan just mowed the fenced in part of the back yard. The grass was not tall but the winter poo piles from the three dogs needed to be dispersed so the kids could get to the swing set. I guess Monday is to be cold and wet


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2014)

What a nice weekend! was upper 70's / low 80's all weekend. The trees are beginning to bud and the bulb flowers have sprouted. 

But now is the time of year that is far worse than the coldest of winter! 
Yup, it is here...


POLLEN SEASON!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> But now is the time of year that is far worse than the coldest of winter!
> Yup, it is here...



I thought you were talking about the last week of Lent. It's always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 14, 2014)

Making it into the 70's here today, but a bit early for pollen. Got to get rid of the last of the snow first, but it is almost gone. I have begun pruning now, but I am taking it easy now after doing one row today. I think I am coming down with the nasty stomach bug going around.


----------

